# Ideas on how to organise flavour stash



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

hi all

over the last month diy'ing the one thing that has frustrated my ocd for organisation is how to rumage through a flavour stash quickly.

the one way i found to work well is creating an excel index with all your flavours and then number (1 to max unique flavour). to make it easier i sorted the excel list ,after indexing, in alphabetical order of name rather than ordering on index number.

i then placed them in sequential order in a clear organiser and placed an index sheet inside.

i made 1 tray of my full set of 67 flavours and another tray with the duplicates that i have as back up.

just an idea i wanted to share.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

At least all your flavours are in the same type of bottles coz you bought from Blck. I have Blck's 10ml plastic dropper bottles, blue 10ml glass bottles from Vapeowave with no dropper, then brown 20ml and 5ml glass bottles from Clyrolinx with an inbuilt dripper which is too slow, my scale will switch off if I use it. I have no idea how to arrange mine.

Is that the Magyver case you talked about? I was looking to find a case with one slot for each bottle. They have ones with tiny compartments for makeup/medicine bottles but they're too shallow for juice flavours. 

I'm wondering whether to group by flavour type (all fruits together, all creams/custards, all tobaccos, etc) or whether to group by brand. Or whether to use the plastic divider thingies to do both - all Cly fruits together, all FA creams and vanillas together, etc. Eish, the indecision is almost enough to drive me back to smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/9/16)

I have all my concentrates packed in alphabetical order and when I mix I just line up bottles in rows from A to Z.
Then simply pull the required concentrates for that juice and then mix with a scale. When I'm done I put them back and repeat with next recipe. The initial setup takes maybe 5 or 6 minutes but mixing is quick, no more than 5min for a new recipe and 2 min for 1 I know well.











These pics are a bit outdated there's a few more 50ml bottles that joined the fray, thank you to @Richio for fueling my DIY addiction. When I pack the bottom I pack starting with A on the left and filling from top to bottom. When unpacking it's as easy as starting from the left.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

i know the feeling...too many moving parts. i also thought abt the flavour profiles but that wud drive me mad.

heres my 100lt macgyver case with freezer tupperwares to pack alles away in order.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I have all my concentrates packed in alphabetical order and when I mix I just line up bottles in rows from A to Z.
> Then simply pull the required concentrates for that juice and then mix with a scale. When I'm done I put them back and repeat with next recipe. The initial setup takes maybe 5 or 6 minutes but mixing is quick, no more than 5min for a new recipe and 2 min for 1 I know well.
> 
> 
> ...


thats good idea...see im an accountant..bad with alphabets good with numbers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (3/9/16)

Nice Idea but how can I organise this lot...
I lack the patience to carefully pick and replace bottles as I use them.


----------



## Greyz (3/9/16)

I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one hoarding concentrates 
/miserylovescompany 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one hoarding concentrates
> /miserylovescompany
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


nope u not alone...my stock take today im at 123 so dnt need in a long time


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one hoarding concentrates
> /miserylovescompany
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


its the fomo by not having that last damn flavour


----------



## kimbo (3/9/16)

Ummm

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## GregF (3/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi all
> 
> over the last month diy'ing the one thing that has frustrated my ocd for organisation is how to rumage through a flavour stash quickly.
> 
> ...



Thats actually a very good idea.
If I was keeping all my bottles in a box like that then that is what I would do.
I am lucky enough to have a small little room outside that is dedicated to my mixing. I have a three tier shelf thingy that I made, like steps, that they all site on alphabetically left to right.
(should have made a bigger one)


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

GregF said:


> Thats actually a very good idea.
> If I was keeping all my bottles in a box like that then that is what I would do.
> I am lucky enough to have a small little room outside that is dedicated to my mixing. I have a three tier shelf thingy that I made, like steps, that they all site on alphabetically left to right.
> (should have made a bigger one)


plan for next house...my own breaking bad room

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

I only have 56 flavours so far. Gah, I'm such a n00b. But I'm going to catch you okes up. I got a bucketload of stuff from Richio and Geoff the other day and no sooner had I got it than Richio uploaded all the new FA flavours onto his site. So I've already got another 15 in my cart, lol. Can you believe it, I don't even have staples like FA Cookie, Caramel, Vanilla Classic and so on. Anyway at least I have TFA Cheesecake with Graham Crust now. There's only been four recipes ever that *don't* use that, heh.

I also looked at HIC's recipes which @Greyz kindly linked the other day. He uses some funky ginger flavour in there from a flavour house I've never heard of. But he also says you can use other ginger flavours. I'm thinking Cap's Gingerbread. What are you guys using?


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I only have 56 flavours so far. Gah, I'm such a n00b. But I'm going to catch you okes up. I got a bucketload of stuff from Richio and Geoff the other day and no sooner had I got it than Richio uploaded all the new FA flavours onto his site. So I've already got another 15 in my cart, lol. Can you believe it, I don't even have staples like FA Cookie, Caramel, Vanilla Classic and so on. Anyway at least I have TFA Cheesecake with Graham Crust now. There's only been four recipes ever that *don't* use that, heh.
> 
> I also looked at HIC's recipes which @Greyz kindly linked the other day. He uses some funky ginger flavour in there from a flavour house I've never heard of. But he also says you can use other ginger flavours. I'm thinking Cap's Gingerbread. What are you guys using?


i havent tried ginger....@RichJB stop that now...im gonna log on to blck's website just now to get that one and then theres trouble

that website is damn evil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (3/9/16)

You know about it. If I owned that shop, everybody who ordered would get an email saying "Sorry dude we can't deliver your order. I used up all the flavours myself, there's nothing left. Sux2BU."

Has anybody used FA Milk, Bread Crust, Croissant or Caramel Sugar Syrup? I wondered why I couldn't find them in HIC's Notes. They're apparently FA kitchen flavours, not vaping. That's not to say they can't be used for vaping but apparently the Bread Crust needs about one drop per liter of juice and is still overpowering. I'm thinking of doing a budget "Bergie" flavour of juice. The Bread Crust is there, now all I need is something that tastes like meths.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (3/9/16)

I'm not sold on a lot of HICs recipes but tomorrow I'm going to mix up some of his Tiramisu. I pray it lives up to all the hype.

If anyone wants I can link them to the pdf of the recipes on my Google drive.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (3/9/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm not sold on a lot of HICs recipes but tomorrow I'm going to mix up some of his Tiramisu. I pray it lives up to all the hype.
> 
> If anyone wants I can link them to the pdf of the recipes on my Google drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


So far all of HIC mixes is a absolute win.


----------



## Greyz (3/9/16)

Petrus said:


> So far all of HIC mixes is a absolute win.


That's is great to hear because tomorrow I'll be trying 1 of his recipes out. When I said I'm not sold on his recipes I meant I don't like some of the flavour profiles. 
But now that I got the nod their good I'll get some more FA concentrates and try out those that look promising.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Friep (3/9/16)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (3/9/16)

My humble colection. Still growing standing on 29 flavours now... Has anybodie released a list of esential flavours that you can't go without?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/9/16)

Drawing inspiration from this thread, I decided to arrange my stash as well




I wanted to do the numbering as well so I decided on a binary number system.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Friep said:


> My humble colection. Still growing standing on 29 flavours now... Has anybodie released a list of esential flavours that you can't go without?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



@Friep it depends what ur tastes are my fruits and deserts are interchangable but i always need some vanilla bean ice cream, strawberry ripe, gold ducat, 7 leaves, cherry, graham crust, cuban cigar and menthol as i find those are my main adv components

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (3/9/16)

ok @Blu_Marlin I cant stop laughing now. Thanks for that.
Dont worry, the more you grow the bigger it gets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/9/16)

@Greyz a lot of what HIC does is fantastic - I went through many of his recipes before I found one I didn't like. Because of him 90% of my concentrates are FA.

It's only now nearly a year after I started DIYing that my palate is changing and I'm trying out stuff from the other well known guys. Which of course means I have to start adding way more TFA and CAP to my stash.

HIC definitely has a certain flavour profile and not all of it is for me, but with a bit of tweaking I've been able to adapt those I didn't like so much to my tastes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (3/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Friep it depends what ur tastes are my fruits and deserts are interchangable but i always need some vanilla bean ice cream, strawberry ripe, gold ducat, 7 leaves, cherry, graham crust, cuban cigar and menthol as i find those are my main adv components


Thanks I have a few of those. Will look into the others. Vanilla bean ice cream and strawberry ripe also on my essential list after vapecon.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Drawing inspiration from this thread, I decided to arrange my stash as well
> 
> View attachment 66093
> 
> ...


@Blu_Marlin from hence forth i shall name thee "sheldon cooper" cos thats sumthing sheldon wud have said

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (3/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Drawing inspiration from this thread, I decided to arrange my stash as well
> 
> View attachment 66093
> 
> ...


Slowly but surely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/16)

I had the same problem. Then I found a shelve and build a pavillion for the shelve for all my flavours sitting in alphabetical order. Works well so far. Only problem is the shelve is getting too small.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Useful 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I had the same problem. Then I found a shelve and build a pavillion for the shelve for all my flavours sitting in alphabetical order. Works well so far. Only problem is the shelve is getting too small.
> 
> View attachment 66115


wow..that looks like a shop display

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> wow..that looks like a shop display



Thanks. I wanted to be able to see the labels.
My first idea was to put numbers on the caps like above, but some of the caps were black. Tried putting small labels on the caps but they came off rather quickly. So I decided the only way to see the labels would be to make them stand on a pavilion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I had the same problem. Then I found a shelve and build a pavillion for the shelve for all my flavours sitting in alphabetical order. Works well so far. Only problem is the shelve is getting too small.
> 
> View attachment 66115



That is awesome @SAVaper - i also want a Pavillion - for my juices - so i can see them at a glance when I open the cupboard. I am tired of picking them up to see what they are.

Would be wonderful if you could advise on how to create the "SAVaper Pavillion"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I had the same problem. Then I found a shelve and build a pavillion for the shelve for all my flavours sitting in alphabetical order. Works well so far. Only problem is the shelve is getting too small.
> 
> View attachment 66115


That shelf truly is awesome! 10/10 for that one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (4/9/16)

You guys are an inspiration. My kit needs to be portable as I sometimes mix at home and other times in the science lab or at a mate's house. I'm considering @Greyz toolbox solution but need to find one with the right depth. I need to be able to fit the big PG and VG bottles standing upright as well as my beaker's and funnels. Will need to do some shopping.

I also like the idea of packing out alphabetically when mixing. Alternatively I need to make little toothpick stands with labels on them and just line them up when I mix. Maybe use a raspberry pi and a robot that can just fetch me the next concentrate I need

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (4/9/16)

I have three draws, one for concentrates, one for tryouts and one for accepted recipes. When sitting at the desk I can read the labels ...mostly.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/9/16)

Warlock said:


> I have three draws, one for concentrates, one for tryouts and one for accepted recipes. When sitting at the desk I can read the labels ...mostly.
> View attachment 66169
> View attachment 66170
> View attachment 66171
> View attachment 66172


that looks amzing @Warlock

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (4/9/16)

I love both SAVaper and Warlock's systems. If I could have Warlock's "one bottle per hole" system in a stackable clear toolbox with, say, three layers of bottles, that would be perfect for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (4/9/16)

Updated pic from when I was mixing earlier today.





I have a problem.....  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (4/9/16)

@Warlock where did you get that tray with the holes?


----------



## Warlock (4/9/16)

I made them @Huffapuff out of what wood I could find lying around. The holes took forever to drill. 18mm shutter ply or 16mm superwood with chipboard or hardboard as a floor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/9/16)

Warlock said:


> I have three draws, one for concentrates, one for tryouts and one for accepted recipes. When sitting at the desk I can read the labels ...mostly.
> View attachment 66169
> View attachment 66170
> View attachment 66171
> View attachment 66172


btw @Warlock love the desk pics...looks like proper old school desk there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I had the same problem. Then I found a shelve and build a pavillion for the shelve for all my flavours sitting in alphabetical order. Works well so far. Only problem is the shelve is getting too small.
> 
> View attachment 66115


That shelf truly is awesome! 10/10 for that one!

Can I order that online?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Drawing inspiration from this thread, I decided to arrange my stash as well
> 
> View attachment 66093
> 
> ...


Oh my, that had me in stitches!

That pavilion is the best idea ever, @SAVaper. I have mine according to the alphabet too, but not nearly as clearly visible as yours. I am inspired!






Initially had mine per category too @RichJB, but as the collection grew so did the search time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Glytch (4/9/16)

Some of the guys on reddit suggest mail polish stands. 

http://www.salonsupplystore.co.za/cnd_shellac_salon_wall_display_empty_for_52_colours#.V8w7-8vRZnE

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/9/16)

Glytch said:


> Some of the guys on reddit suggest mail polish stands.
> 
> http://www.salonsupplystore.co.za/cnd_shellac_salon_wall_display_empty_for_52_colours#.V8w7-8vRZnE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


stunning idea...until i saw the price  ..no wonder salons are so expensive..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (4/9/16)

OK, I found another site that might be of interest to DIYers for storage options.Having looked through their various options, about the most viable one I can find is to take one of these and then stack two of these inside it.

The holder has dimensions of 410x285, the insert tray is 390x240 so it should be an easy fit with a bit of space on the side for scale, syringes, etc. At a height of 180mm, the box will take two layers of 20ml Clyrolinx bottles comfortably and will obviously fit the typical 10ml bottles easily. The top tray will just rest on the tops of the bottles on the lower tray. I would put my Blck 10ml bottles on the bottom to give a consistent layer and the various Cly and other different-sized bottles in the top layer.

I'm thinking I could cover the base of each tray with a layer of high density foam, only about 1cm thick, and cut holes in the foam to give me a slot to pop each bottle into. Anyway, I'll pop into the Fourways branch tomorrow and see what they have.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/16)

Silver said:


> That is awesome @SAVaper - i also want a Pavillion - for my juices - so i can see them at a glance when I open the cupboard. I am tired of picking them up to see what they are.
> 
> Would be wonderful if you could advise on how to create the "SAVaper Pavillion"





Thanks.
I took the width of the shelve.
Took the measurement front to back and divided that as evenly as possible.
Took the height and divided that as evenly as possible. Left some space between the last back row and the shelve above.
Ended up with a pavilion with 6 rows plus the first row that is the original shelve.
Then the big work started. Left over wood and measure and cut and assemble. A lot of work but worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/9/16)

Raindance said:


> That shelf truly is awesome! 10/10 for that one!
> 
> Can I order that online?



I made 2. One for the flavours and one for the mixed/steeping juice. I am dreading the day when I run totally out of space in them because I don't think I will be making more. Sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/16)

Not for flavour stash but the same idea I have for my batteries...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not for flavour stash but the same idea I have for my batteries...
> View attachment 66221


stunning!...cannot wait for my kids to get bigger then i can do all this fancy stuff..with a 6 year old and 1 yr old running around alles has to be locked up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

OK, I never even got to Plasticland, I stopped at West Pack on the way and found everything I wanted there. Although it took me about two hours of trying different things together. I eventually settled on:
1 x Maxi Multi Box No. 2 which has 21L capacity - R139.90
2 x blue trays of 280x210x85mm - R24.90 each
1 each of red and yellow Wimpy-style sauce bottles 500ml - R7.90 each. These are for PG.
6x 100ml plastic dropper bottles - R34.90. These are for nic.
So the whole lot cost me R240.

The trays fit snugly into the case, leaving just enough room on one side to place 3x 500ml plastic bottles side by side. You actually have to wedge the bottles in slightly which is perfect as they won't roll around or fall over in the case. I will use 1x Alcolin Cold Glue style slope bottle for VG (larger nozzle), 1x Wimpy ketchup bottle for PG (smaller nozzle) and a 100ml dropper bottle for nic. There is also just enough space on the side to fit my scale in if I turn it on its side.

Each tray holds 70 typical 10ml concentrate bottles. I will definitely be able to stack three trays, and possibly even four. Although even with just three, that's 210 flavour bottles, more than I'll probably ever have. The whole kit is the size of a small cooler box. So that's me done and dusted for storage.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Glytch (5/9/16)

RichJB said:


> OK, I never even got to Plasticland, I stopped at West Pack on the way and found everything I wanted there. Although it took me about two hours of trying different things together. I eventually settled on:
> 1 x Maxi Multi Box No. 2 which has 21L capacity - R139.90
> 2 x blue trays of 280x210x85mm - R24.90 each
> 1 each of red and yellow Wimpy-style sauce bottles 500ml - R7.90 each. These are for PG.
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (5/9/16)

Eish, me and pics are not comfortable bedfellows. My cell phone dates back to the Triassic era. Still, it can take basic pics. Everything is being washed atm. Once it's all dry and together, I can WhatsApp you a pic if you like.


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

I have a combination system, I kept all my boxes I received from valleyvapour and marked each to a certain type of flavour. 
So I have a box for creams, fruits, cereals, nuts, beverages, flavour enhancers etc. I had to do this because keeping everything in one big box, was getting difficult since my number range would go into the hundreds. So this way the numbers go upto like 30 per box. Works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (5/9/16)

I've used and modified several systems since I started doing DIY 3.5 years ago. My first concentrates were all bought in about 70 little 8ml glass vials with screw caps (with some extra dropper caps that fit them). So I bought a few Plexiglas lipstick stands with individual right size compartments in three ladder tiers to keep them sorted in alphabetical order while storing them in the freezer. But 8ml soon became a way too small quantity for my DIY, so I had to adapt for various bottle sizes for a time until I settled on my go to concentrates. Now I buy or naturally extract them myself in 4oz and 8oz bottles that simply stand in the door shelves of my freezer, and all my VG, PG and mixed DIY in up to 1 liter bottles take up most of the rest of the freezer (I just got a new larger freezer). Works for me since I seldom put anything else but ice cube trays and frozen fruits/veggies in the freezer to make fruit/veggie smoothies or frozen blasts with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (5/9/16)

Spydro said:


> I've used and modified several systems since I started doing DIY 3.5 years ago. My first concentrates were all bought in about 70 little 8ml glass vials with screw caps (with some extra dropper caps that fit them). So I bought a few Plexiglas lipstick stands with individual right size compartments in three ladder tiers to keep them sorted in alphabetical order while storing them in the freezer. But 8ml soon became a way too small quantity for my DIY, so I had to adapt for various bottle sizes for a time until I settled on my go to concentrates. Now I buy or naturally extract them myself in 4oz and 8oz bottles that simply stand in the door shelves of my freezer, and all my VG, PG and mixed DIY in up to 1 liter bottles take up most of the rest of the freezer (I just got a new larger freezer). Works for me since I seldom put anything else but ice cube trays and frozen fruits/veggies in the freezer to make fruit/veggie smoothies or frozen blasts with.


wow dude you extract your own flavours this is interesting., very interesting indeed. Do you have a boerewors flavour?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/9/16)

Got my stuff in tea boxes (the ones you find at hotels) in alphabetical order. The 3rd box has the "extras" for all the additives (sweetener, vape wizard, smooth, koolada, etc) and pre-mixed concentrates (FA), etc.
Works very well and when i'm done, I simply close the lids and stack them/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/9/16)

Saw this elsewhere, looks pretty cool!

Finally, DIYING is simple, quick and organized. I strongly recommend making yourself a one. It is a wooden 52.8 cm X 69 cm with 161 cells ( Size that fits my lower kitchen cabinet and is subject to everyone's available space ) 8 rows X 16 columns = 128 cells of a unified size 3.6 cm X 3.6 cm for up to 60ml bottles of most vendors.. plus .. 3 rows X 11 columns = 33 cells 5.2 cm X 5.5 cm for up to 250ml bottles OR 4 10ml bottles as your need may be. Net height is 5 cm , internal separators are 0.6 cm thick and external borders are 1.2 cm wide to allow room for labeling. A sheet showing each cell content is quite beneficial to instantly know that VBIC for instance is in cell 6F, sort flavors the order you prefer, by flavor, brand or alphabetically..etc. If you have more than 161 bottles which is the case for me , you may keep the extra repeated bottles out till needed or you may make yourself a bigger one especially if you are using more than 161 flavors. You can't imagine how efficient this box is till you enjoy trying it yourself.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Soutie (20/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got my stuff in tea boxes (the ones you find at hotels) in alphabetical order. The 3rd box has the "extras" for all the additives (sweetener, vape wizard, smooth, koolada, etc) and pre-mixed concentrates (FA), etc.
> Works very well and when i'm done, I simply close the lids and stack them/
> 
> View attachment 67968
> ...



Daymn that's quite the set up. I feel quite inferior all of a sudden 

EDIT I have a bad habit of using the iOS emojis which just get ignored... DOH!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (20/9/16)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Crockett (20/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got my stuff in tea boxes (the ones you find at hotels) in alphabetical order.



Could you tell me where to get those tea boxes from please @Rude Rudi ?


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/9/16)

Crockett said:


> Could you tell me where to get those tea boxes from please @Rude Rudi ?



I work at a tea & coffee company - we give them to customers. They can't be bought I'm afraid...

Sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (20/9/16)

It is only a matter of time until Rudi gets those sliding 8-foot high warehouse metal shelves on runners. From his PC database, he will know at a glance that Inawera Gold Ducat is in Aisle C, Rack 7, Shelf A2, cell F6. He will just need to send the appie with the frontloader to fetch it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/9/16)

RichJB said:


> It is only a matter of time until Rudi gets those sliding 8-foot high warehouse metal shelves on runners. From his PC database, he will know at a glance that Inawera Gold Ducat is in Aisle C, Rack 7, Shelf A2, cell F6. He will just need to send the appie with the frontloader to fetch it.



I think you're onto something!
I actually have 2 of those shelves (dinkum) but they're for my t shirt stocks.... 

Mmmm, maybe I only need one shelve for the t shirts and I can use the other one as suggested!!

Ja!!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Crockett (20/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I work at a tea & coffee company - we give them to customers. They can't be bought I'm afraid...
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doh! Thanks anyway for the reply.


----------



## Huffapuff (20/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got my stuff in tea boxes (the ones you find at hotels) in alphabetical order. The 3rd box has the "extras" for all the additives (sweetener, vape wizard, smooth, koolada, etc) and pre-mixed concentrates (FA), etc.
> Works very well and when i'm done, I simply close the lids and stack them/
> 
> View attachment 67968
> ...



I am literally green with envy, that's an awesome setup you have there


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (21/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Drawing inspiration from this thread, I decided to arrange my stash as well
> 
> View attachment 66093
> 
> ...


There are 10 types of people in the world... Those who understand binary, and those who don't...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi all
> 
> over the last month diy'ing the one thing that has frustrated my ocd for organisation is how to rumage through a flavour stash quickly.
> 
> ...


I have been using your system since I read the original post months ago. It is brilliant. I am sitting at nearly 120 bottles and without it I would be LOST.


----------



## kyle_redbull (25/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got my stuff in tea boxes (the ones you find at hotels) in alphabetical order. The 3rd box has the "extras" for all the additives (sweetener, vape wizard, smooth, koolada, etc) and pre-mixed concentrates (FA), etc.
> Works very well and when i'm done, I simply close the lids and stack them/
> 
> View attachment 67968
> ...


I travel so much definitely gonna ask the hotels for this

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (26/10/16)

When I started this is what I slapped together so I could see what I was doing.
You will notice that there are only Clyrolinx concentrates here. My first order was balls to the wall and I ordered one of each that they had at that time. Mostly 5ml bottles.



Then things got a bit more serious and other manufacturers came into the fold....check lower right corner.



As time went by more and more were added.....you know how it goes..... I also decantered the stupid bottles into plastic dripper bottles to make mixing by weight a much cleaner experience.



Finally the other day I decided to sort things out again. bought some brandering, cut it up and stacked it all together. No nails or screws, no paint, just cut and stack and it works quite nicely.



Now the old rack has become my steeping rack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Warlock (23/11/16)

My three desk drawers just weren’t room enough for my concentrates. This is the latest attempt to access my concentrates faster. It takes 150 concentrates, 30 per level ... and it’s too small already, but at least it’s quite compact and everything is easily visible.
View attachment 76382

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Petrus (23/11/16)

Warlock said:


> View attachment 76384
> 
> My three desk drawers just weren’t room enough for my concentrates. This is the latest attempt to access my concentrates faster. It takes 150 concentrates, 30 per level ... and it’s too small already, but at least it’s quite compact and everything is easily visible.
> View attachment 76382


This looks so tidy and neat like I prefer, but I like to keep all my concentrates and nicotine in black containers in my cupboard.


----------



## Warlock (23/11/16)

@Petrus it does have a door, it's just not in the picture. It's only open when I remove concentrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (23/11/16)

Warlock said:


> @Petrus it does have a door, it's just not in the picture. It's only open when I remove concentrates


Wow, that is great. Good job my friend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Warlock said:


> View attachment 76384
> 
> My three desk drawers just weren’t room enough for my concentrates. This is the latest attempt to access my concentrates faster. It takes 150 concentrates, 30 per level ... and it’s too small already, but at least it’s quite compact and everything is easily visible.
> View attachment 76382



Where did you get this bud?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (23/11/16)

Warlock said:


> View attachment 76384
> 
> My three desk drawers just weren’t room enough for my concentrates. This is the latest attempt to access my concentrates faster. It takes 150 concentrates, 30 per level ... and it’s too small already, but at least it’s quite compact and everything is easily visible.
> View attachment 76382



Neat, where did you get that from?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Effjh said:


> Neat, where did you get that from?



Snap...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Warlock (23/11/16)

@Clouds4Days and @Effjh I made it myself. I generated a drawing, had the discs laser cut, painted and assembled. The chipboard box is temporary, until I get some decent wood.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Creative 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/11/16)

Warlock said:


> @Clouds4Days and @Effjh I made it myself. I generated a drawing, had the discs laser cut, painted and assembled. The chipboard box is temporary, until I get some decent wood.
> View attachment 76397
> View attachment 76398



Thats too much work for me 

Im a lazy ass f$#k

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Oh wow @Warlock 
That is just fabulous

I need this kind of set up in my life for my ready made juices!
Easy access and efficient storage

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/11/16)

Warlock said:


> View attachment 76384
> 
> My three desk drawers just weren’t room enough for my concentrates. This is the latest attempt to access my concentrates faster. It takes 150 concentrates, 30 per level ... and it’s too small already, but at least it’s quite compact and everything is easily visible.
> View attachment 76382


Wow, just wow! And self made. Well done, Sir. I am .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (24/11/16)

@Silver @Andre this is not a difficult thing to make. Once you have the plates it’s a matter of getting one M12 threaded rod, two M12 nuts, four M6 threaded rods, M6 nuts and spacers. If you know a tame laser cutter I can send you the file that you can send on to him for the cutting. I can also lend you a set of plates that you can use as templates for making wooden ones. There are many ways of doing this and I can help. I can also modify the pocket sizes if need be – it’s not a big issue.

The only thing I don’t want to do is make them (unless you cover me with gold of course).

This offer is open to anyone on the Ecigssa forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (24/11/16)

Warlock said:


> @Silver @Andre this is not a difficult thing to make. Once you have the plates it’s a matter of getting one M12 threaded rod, two M12 nuts, four M6 threaded rods, M6 nuts and spacers. If you know a tame laser cutter I can send you the file that you can send on to him for the cutting. I can also lend you a set of plates that you can use as templates for making wooden ones. There are many ways of doing this and I can help. I can also modify the pocket sizes if need be – it’s not a big issue.
> 
> The only thing I don’t want to do is make them (unless you cover me with gold of course).
> 
> This offer is open to anyone on the Ecigssa forum.


You are too kind, but you lost me at the first M. I have 10 thumbs and zero patience when it comes to this type of thing. Thank you so much for the consideration though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (24/11/16)

Some great ideas guys. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your viewpoint) Iam most definitely in the @kimbo camp as per his post on page one of this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (24/11/16)

Genosmate said:


> Some great ideas guys. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your viewpoint) Iam most definitely in the @kimbo camp as per his post on page one of this thread


hahaha, yes I went to look for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/11/16)

Really cool stand, @Warlock!

I still can't come up with an idea for cataloguing my concentrates. Atm I have them in boxes where they're just put in higgledy-piggledy. I thought of putting numbers on the bottle caps with a koki and then keeping a list, as others seem to do. But then you have to cross-check between a list and look for numbers on the bottles. I want a system where if I'm looking for Cheesecake GC, for eg, I just know straight away where it is. Alphabetical would make sense but then you need to have a big storage space. I shall apply my mind to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (24/11/16)

Warlock said:


> @Silver @Andre this is not a difficult thing to make. Once you have the plates it’s a matter of getting one M12 threaded rod, two M12 nuts, four M6 threaded rods, M6 nuts and spacers. If you know a tame laser cutter I can send you the file that you can send on to him for the cutting. I can also lend you a set of plates that you can use as templates for making wooden ones. There are many ways of doing this and I can help. I can also modify the pocket sizes if need be – it’s not a big issue.
> 
> The only thing I don’t want to do is make them (unless you cover me with gold of course).
> 
> This offer is open to anyone on the Ecigssa forum.


Please can you send me the file!?


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/11/16)

Saw this elewhere - easy, peasy...if you are that way inclined!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Warlock (10/12/16)

Ok so now I have a compact way of storing my concentrates but it was still a nightmare finding the particular ones I need to use and then replacing them when done. And they are sorted alphabetically. So I implemented @incredible_hullk ,s system of numbering them with a control sheet. The control sheet also doubles up as a method of stock management. Mixing is now a relaxing and frustration free process.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## igor (16/12/16)

For those of you battling to store and find concentrates.... I came across these a4 paper storage folders today walking around westpak and a brain fart formed..




Turns out they are perfect for storing concentrates and you can read labels through the cover which is great. The contents stay put and don't move around when the lid is closed.

I am thinking that I'll use one folder per flavor category - creams, fruits etc..

R20 odd rand well spent IMO

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

This is a subject which has been much on my mind, and I think I have finally cracked the code of how I want to do it. My understanding is that many people put a number on the cap of the concentrate bottle and then keep a list with the numbers and the concentrates they represent. However, that entails constantly switching between scanning the list to find the number and then going through your concentrates to find that bottle. I wanted a system where your focus is only in one place - the concentrate bottles. You know immediately where to start looking for the concentrate without having to consult a list. The obvious answer is to do it alphabetically. But there is more to it than that.

First, let's start with the containers. I haven't found anything like this in SA yet but if it's available overseas, it can be imported individually or by vaping retailers to sell to local DIYers. This is what we want:




A simple segmented box, just tall enough to take a 10ml bottle of concentrate, with compartments which are just big enough to fit a 10ml dropper bottle snugly. Your first row on the left would be for flavours starting with A, the next with B, and so on. If you have more concentrates with A than can fit in one row, you just allocate two rows to A. So you buy enough boxes that you have all letters of the alphabet covered. In @Andre's or @Rude Rudi's case, that might mean a collection of boxes something like this:




OK, so now we have a collection of flattish boxes which can stack on top of each other, and which have lids on which you can mark that this box has A-F, the next box has G-M, and so on. So if you're looking for a specific concentrate, you know straight away which box to go to. But now, you ask, this can still be time-consuming because what if you have 30 concentrates that all start with C? This is where my cunning plan comes into play. Instead of marking the bottle caps with numbers, I will mark them with a dot from a coloured koki, using the following code:
Red = FA
Blue = TFA
Yellow = Cap
and so on

So let's say I'm looking for TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust. I go straight away to the row(s) that contain C, and immediately look for bottles with a blue dot on the cap as that is the code for TFA. Let's say that I have TFA Cheesecake GC, Champagne, Cinnamon Danish, Coconut Extra and Cotton Candy as my TFA "C" flavours. I would group them together, all with blue dots on the cap, in my C row. So now I only have five bottles to check through to find the flavour I want. If I want to be really OCD about it, I could group them in alphabetical order in the row:
Champagne
Cheesecake GC
Cinnamon Danish
Coconut Extra
Cotton Candy

Which would help me to find the exact concentrate quite quickly. It might still take a bit of searching if there are a lot of flavours from one brand and all with the same letter. But many brands would have only one or two flavours that start with the same letter. Either way, without the need to consult a numbered list, you could go straight to your concentrates and know immediately where to look. Want a FA flavour that starts with M? Just go to your M row and look at the bottles with red dots on the cap as those are FA. Simples.

Now I just need to find me some of these compartmentalised boxes. They're made of cardboard, they surely can't be expensive? Although it might be tricky to find one where the compartments will fit a 10ml dropper bottle snugly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

RichJB said:


> This is a subject which has been much on my mind, and I think I have finally cracked the code of how I want to do it. My understanding is that many people put a number on the cap of the concentrate bottle and then keep a list with the numbers and the concentrates they represent. However, that entails constantly switching between scanning the list to find the number and then going through your concentrates to find that bottle. I wanted a system where your focus is only in one place - the concentrate bottles. You know immediately where to start looking for the concentrate without having to consult a list. The obvious answer is to do it alphabetically. But there is more to it than that.
> 
> First, let's start with the containers. I haven't found anything like this in SA yet but if it's available overseas, it can be imported individually or by vaping retailers to sell to local DIYers. This is what we want:
> 
> ...


Maybe chat to the DIY vendors? I guess their 10ml concentrates are bottled from 10L vats or something, but perhaps their 10ml bottles are delivered in boxes like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Have moved the above three posts to this existing thread to keep them all together
Hope you dont mind @igor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

igor said:


> For those of you battling to store and find concentrates.... I came across these a4 paper storage folders today walking around westpak and a brain fart formed..
> 
> View attachment 78768
> 
> ...



I like this @igor
I like how you can see the bottles
My only question is (and am not talking from experience) shouldnt the bottles be standing upright? In case they leak?

Can these folders be positioned so that the bottles are standing upright?
I assume then that if you take one out, you have to lie it on its side?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (16/12/16)

Silver said:


> I like this @igor
> I like how you can see the bottles
> My only question is (and am not talking from experience) shouldnt the bottles be standing upright? In case they leak?
> 
> ...



Have not had any bottles leak on me yet, but the folders can be stored so the bottles are upright if that's preferred.

Yes the folders open like a book so must be lying flat like the pic when you open them or you gotta nb to have a load of bottles on the floor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (16/12/16)

Hi all - on the Subject of Storage:

What is the best method to store our little Treasures - in order to gain maximum Shelf Life from the Concentrates and the Half Filled little 10ml Plastic Dripper Bottles .....???
• On the Dining Room Table - ?
- In an Ambient Temperature Area
• In a Cool Dark Dry Place - ?
- With a "Cooler" Ambient Temp
• In the Deep Freeze - seen above - ?
- Extremely Cold
• In an Air Conditioned Room - ?
- For a regulated cool Temperature

There are a few Questions.

Now - I have not seen - maybe I've missed them - any Storage Guidelines - from the suppliers - on the Storage Methods best suited for their Concentrates and Base Liquids.

Thank You Forum Members - looking forward to your comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (16/12/16)

Max said:


> Hi all - on the Subject of Storage:
> 
> What is the best method to store our little Treasures - in order to gain maximum Shelf Life from the Concentrates and the Half Filled little 10ml Plastic Dripper Bottles .....???
> • On the Dining Room Table - ?
> ...



I keep mine in a black plastic storage bin in a cool room just for good measure. Don't see heat and light doing the flavors any good to be honest.

Would be interesting to hear vendor views though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Maybe chat to the DIY vendors? I guess their 10ml concentrates are bottled from 10L vats or something, but perhaps their 10ml bottles are delivered in boxes like this?



My understanding is that they get a massive bag or box of 10ml droppers and then decant from the large bottle of concentrate delivered by the manufacturer. I doubt the manufacturer of the dropper bottles would package empty bottles so carefully. Although if they did order 10ml concentrates from overseas in bulk, they may well be shipped in something like this.

I must have surfed about fifty SA sites yesterday looking for boxes like this and came up with nothing. In the States or China, you can find plenty of companies that supply these. Alibaba will ship them but then you need to order at least 500. Some SA companies do offer to make boxes to spec so I should maybe work out the exact dimensions I want and see what they'll charge to make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

RichJB said:


> My understanding is that they get a massive bag or box of 10ml droppers and then decant from the large bottle of concentrate delivered by the manufacturer. I doubt the manufacturer of the dropper bottles would package empty bottles so carefully. Although if they did order 10ml concentrates from overseas in bulk, they may well be shipped in something like this.
> 
> I must have surfed about fifty SA sites yesterday looking for boxes like this and came up with nothing. In the States or China, you can find plenty of companies that supply these. Alibaba will ship them but then you need to order at least 500. Some SA companies do offer to make boxes to spec so I should maybe work out the exact dimensions I want and see what they'll charge to make it.


True enough, there is very little reason to package it like this unless they are filled with something.

I have seen them somewhere locally though. I will try and look through the various places where they might have turned up for you, but it is definitely a needle-in-a-haystack kind of project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

Thanks @Stosta.  I'm sure there must be dozens of companies locally that have their products packaged in these, even if they don't manufacture them. They'd probably be quite happy to sell me a few, it's just a case of finding them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Please note vendors are not allowed to comment about their products on the general threads of the forum, so please dont try get them to respond here. Rather open a thread in their subforum to discuss that.
Thanks


----------



## Viper_SA (22/12/16)

Got these at Westpack for R69. Works great

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (22/12/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Got these at Westpack for R69. Works great
> 
> View attachment 79439
> View attachment 79440
> View attachment 79441


I like that. Having to sit down on the carpet and reaching into the low cupboard, is getting to be work. Pulling out some of those should be easier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (9/3/17)

was just checking on some ideas so I thought I would mention @Warlock 10ml holder 
I believe it holds 150 of them. I don't have a pic of his, but it's build on the same principle 
as this one he made for me some time ago 
Maybe ask him to show you it ,it's pretty neat

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## zandernwn (10/3/17)

I have a huge space issue and I need some mobility with my mixing gear, so I have settled for this.

I am slowly converting to nozzled concentrates to make weighing easier, but for now an abbreviation and colour coded categories works pretty well for me.

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/3/17)

For those who may not know, Max from Custom Carousels has become a supporting vendor and offers what looks to be a super storage solution.

Check out his custom carousels in his subforum and pics in the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/thread-1-practical-compact-diy-ejuice-storage.t34619/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DominionZA (11/3/17)

Anyone got ideas for some sort of shelving or carousal for storing 100ml bottles? My home office is starting to look terrible with bottles just flipping everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/3/17)

Here is my idea of organizing. Every recipe has its own little box, so you just grab the box, and boom, everything you need is at hand. 
A time saver, YES, a space saver, hell no.
For my small collection it works though 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (11/3/17)

So you have one bottle of Cap Sugar Cookie in the Pistachio RY4U box and another in the Funfetti box, one bottle of Vanilla Swirl in the Sucker Punch box and another in the Pistachio RY4U box? I make too many recipes to make such a system workable. It's a cool idea if you only mix up a few ADVs and are willing to duplicate concentrates, though.

I'm still looking in vain for compartment boxes. You'd think that in 2017, a plain cardboard box with an insert that makes compartments to store small bottles would be relatively easy to source. I think it would be easier to find dinosaur teeth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (11/3/17)

RichJB said:


> So you have one bottle of Cap Sugar Cookie in the Pistachio RY4U box and another in the Funfetti box, one bottle of Vanilla Swirl in the Sucker Punch box and another in the Pistachio RY4U box? I make too many recipes to make such a system workable. It's a cool idea if you only mix up a few ADVs and are willing to duplicate concentrates, though.
> 
> I'm still looking in vain for compartment boxes. You'd think that in 2017, a plain cardboard box with an insert that makes compartments to store small bottles would be relatively easy to source. I think it would be easier to find dinosaur teeth.



Maybe contact these guys? http://www.thepackagingwarehouse.co.za/polystyrene-products

Scroll to: Polystyrene Seedling trays, they come in bigger sizes than pictured and you can write on it with a marker. I wonder if seedling trays from a nursery might be worth looking into if you want something stackable with compartments.

Another: https://www.olx.co.za/ad/seedling-trays-ID16bqJn.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (11/3/17)

Guys, I've got a friend with a laser cutter. If you've got a design send it to me and I'll ask him how much it will cost. He normally cuts it out of 3mm superwood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (11/3/17)

Ooh, that looks promising, thanks @Effjh!


----------



## Effjh (11/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Ooh, that looks promising, thanks @Effjh!



My pleasure, the last link actually looks like a great option. Bargain at R1 a tray and it is translucent so you can see the labels through it as well even when stacked.


----------



## RichJB (11/3/17)

The trick will be to find one with holes that are juuust big enough to accommodate a concentrate bottle, preferably so that it lightly touches the sides and friction holds it in place, even if the box is tilted. I buy a lot of bottles and droppers from Westpack Lifestyle and my local one is right next to a Lifestyle Nursery. I never thought of seedling trays so I never popped into the nursery. But I shall certainly do so next time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock (11/3/17)

I have made progress. The cabinets are 280mm by 280mm square and are 420mm tall (outside dimensions). Each concentrate cabinet can store 150 10ml bottles. All in all quite compact and easily transportable. The doors on the concentrate cabinets are fully removable and are magnetically secured when closed.

The steeping cabinet can store 42 bottles the largest being a 50ml PET with witches hat lid. I fitted it with auto closing doors ... silent and un-slam able.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 14


----------



## SAVaper (14/3/17)

Warlock said:


> I have made progress. The cabinets are 280mm by 280mm square and are 420mm tall (outside dimensions). Each concentrate cabinet can store 150 10ml bottles. All in all quite compact and easily transportable. The doors on the concentrate cabinets are fully removable and are magnetically secured when closed.
> 
> The steeping cabinet can store 42 bottles the largest being a 50ml PET with witches hat lid. I fitted it with auto closing doors ... silent and un-slam able.
> View attachment 87914
> ...




Wow. Looks awesome. Well done.


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

That is amazing @Warlock !
Looks superb!


----------



## Stosta (14/3/17)

Warlock said:


> I have made progress. The cabinets are 280mm by 280mm square and are 420mm tall (outside dimensions). Each concentrate cabinet can store 150 10ml bottles. All in all quite compact and easily transportable. The doors on the concentrate cabinets are fully removable and are magnetically secured when closed.
> 
> The steeping cabinet can store 42 bottles the largest being a 50ml PET with witches hat lid. I fitted it with auto closing doors ... silent and un-slam able.
> View attachment 87914
> ...


Jeepers that is incredible!


----------



## RichJB (14/3/17)

OK, thanks to @Effjh's awesome idea to use seedling trays, I think I've found what I was looking for. Lifestyle Nursery didn't have suitable trays, nor any other nursery I phoned in my area. But some surfing led me to a plastic seedling tray manufacturer in Kempton Park. They make products like this:




They have one which contains 128 compartments, each of which is 28.5mm square and 38mm deep. A 10ml concentrate bottle typically used by DIY vendors is 25mm diameter and about 60mm tall. So it will be a comfortable fit. Cost is R15.01 each direct from the factory.

I had originally envisaged cardboard compartment boxes, and polystyrene seed trays also emerged as a possibility. But, on further reflection, rigid black plastic will be less prone to staining and general wear and tear. These will be perfect for my alphabetical and colour-coded system.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Informative 1 | Creative 3


----------



## shabbar (14/3/17)

RichJB said:


> OK, thanks to @Effjh's awesome idea to use seedling trays, I think I've found what I was looking for. Lifestyle Nursery didn't have suitable trays, nor any other nursery I phoned in my area. But some surfing led me to a plastic seedling tray manufacturer in Kempton Park. They make products like this:
> 
> View attachment 88210
> 
> ...




details please ?


----------



## Glytch (14/3/17)

shabbar said:


> details please ?


http://www.damax-group.co.za/index.php/packaging/plant-bags-and-pots

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (14/3/17)

Yeah, that's the one, thanks @Glytch. The reason I'm only responding now is because I just drove to Kempton Park to buy some. And these things are the business. I got six of them for around a hundred bucks - three to serve as bases, three as lids. At 128 concentrates per rack, that gives me individual compartmentalised storage for 384 concentrates.

I've refined my alphabetical system slightly. Instead of putting a coloured dot on the bottle cap, I will write a coloured code. I realised that I have, for example, 14 FA concentrates that start with C. So merely clustering them all together and colour-coding them will still entail me looking through a number of bottles to find the right one. So instead of making a red dot to signify FA, I'll write a short code in red, which not only signifies FA but gives me a pointer as to what concentrate it is. So, for the FA concentrates with C:
Crd = Cardomom
Crm = Caramel
Cu = Custard
CF = Cream Fresh
and so on.

That should allow me to find any concentrate I'm looking for literally within a couple of seconds. Now I have to sit down, sort all my concentrates out alphabetically, and do my labels. This may take a bit of graft but once I'm done, I will have a kick-butt storage and identification system, which allows me to find concentrates intuitively rather than having to consult a numbered list. Yay.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (14/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Now I have to sit down, sort all my concentrates out alphabetically, and do my labels.



Impossible! I'll pay you to do mine as well. I have looked at my heap of a concentrates contemplating this for months now and every time I get interrupted by the TV/Ecigssa forum/nothing in particular and promise myself I'll do it tomorrow... it's like groundhog day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (14/3/17)

I have done it! Took me an hour or so but I got everything into neat alphabetical rows and then alphabetised each brand within the row, then inserted them into the racks in the order FA, TFA, Cap, FW, Inw, Other. Tomorrow I just need to do the colour codes on each cap and I'm done.

Even without the colour codes, it's already 300% better than what I had before. Now if I want a concentrate that starts with M, I go straight to the M row(s) and know where to look. With the codes, it will be an absolute doddle to find everything. Before, I was trying to remember which of three baskets I'd left a concentrate in.

Useless trivia for you vaping buffs: the most common letters for DIY concentrates are B, C, M, S and V. Way more than half my concentrates fall into these five letters alone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/17)

RichJB said:


> I have done it! Took me an hour or so but I got everything into neat alphabetical rows and then alphabetised each brand within the row, then inserted them into the racks in the order FA, TFA, Cap, FW, Inw, Other. Tomorrow I just need to do the colour codes on each cap and I'm done.
> 
> Even without the colour codes, it's already 300% better than what I had before. Now if I want a concentrate that starts with M, I go straight to the M row(s) and know where to look. With the codes, it will be an absolute doddle to find everything. Before, I was trying to remember which of three baskets I'd left a concentrate in.
> 
> Useless trivia for you vaping buffs: the most common letters for DIY concentrates are B, C, M, S and V. Way more than half my concentrates fall into these five letters alone.


Pictures or it did not happen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Raindance (14/3/17)

RichJB said:


> I have done it! Took me an hour or so but I got everything into neat alphabetical rows and then alphabetised each brand within the row, then inserted them into the racks in the order FA, TFA, Cap, FW, Inw, Other. Tomorrow I just need to do the colour codes on each cap and I'm done.
> 
> Even without the colour codes, it's already 300% better than what I had before. Now if I want a concentrate that starts with M, I go straight to the M row(s) and know where to look. With the codes, it will be an absolute doddle to find everything. Before, I was trying to remember which of three baskets I'd left a concentrate in.
> 
> Useless trivia for you vaping buffs: the most common letters for DIY concentrates are B, C, M, S and V. Way more than half my concentrates fall into these five letters alone.


@Andre beat me to it but just to make sure you got the message @RichJB 


Andre said:


> Pictures or it did not happen!


Regards


----------



## RichJB (14/3/17)

I showed a pic to the guys in the WA group. My cell doesn't do the net and I can't for the life of me figure out how to transfer photos from phone to PC. I can connect the two with the supplied USB cable but if I Explore the phone and look in the Pics folder, I see nothing. I read about some programme you can download to hack the phone and turn it into a USB storage device (it's a Huawei Y3) but I'm way too dumb for this stuff. If anybody in the WA group can post the pic I shared there, that would be great. Otherwise I'll keep trying to find a way to get it onto my PC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (14/3/17)

RichJB said:


> I showed a pic to the guys in the WA group. My cell doesn't do the net and I can't for the life of me figure out how to transfer photos from phone to PC. I can connect the two with the supplied USB cable but if I Explore the phone and look in the Pics folder, I see nothing. I read about some programme you can download to hack the phone and turn it into a USB storage device (it's a Huawei Y3) but I'm way too dumb for this stuff. If anybody in the WA group can post the pic I shared there, that would be great. Otherwise I'll keep trying to find a way to get it onto my PC.


Hi @RichJB. In stead of messing around with cables I use dropbox on all my devices. What you share to dropbox on your phone gets placed in the dropbox folder of each device that has it loaded. Then its just a case of uploading the file from you pc's dropbox.

Hope this helps, regards


----------



## RichJB (14/3/17)

Dropbox is net, though, right? Other than WA, my phone doesn't do net at all. I don't ever load data onto it because it's just there to do calls and WA. I'm at my PC all day long so that's where I do all my net stuff. I never got into net browsing on phones, it drives me crazy.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## GregF (14/3/17)

@RichJB an extract from a quick google search because I want to see your new toys.......

_To copy photos to your computer, plug the device in via a USB cable. (you might have to install your device’s software or drivers first).
Then locate the new drive on your PC. Go to the /DCIM/Camera/ folder Your photos will be stored there.
This may vary slightly between devices, however once you have opened the device’s drive, you can do a quick search for .jpg files which will show you where your photos are located._


----------



## RichJB (14/3/17)

If I link the phone to the PC, it registers as a device and will show "Huawei" in "My Computer". I can then Explore the Device. But if I look in the Pictures folder, it only has a folder called Screenshots which is empty. I have another folder called Thumbnails which contains images I've opened in WA (i.e. which other people in WA posted) but none of my own images. I can't find any of the pics that I have taken with the camera and stored in my Gallery. There is no folder called Gallery or anything, the only one that seems to fit is Pictures. I did a google on it and apparently there is some software hack that you can install which allows it to act like a USB stick and be a storage device (which your PC can read) for images. But I'm damned if I know how to get it done. 

I can WA the image. So if I WA it to one of you guys, could you please upload it? If you could, please PM me your number and I'll WA it.


----------



## GregF (14/3/17)

Here you go....from @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GregF (14/3/17)

Very nice. Looks like it could work. Makes them a little more portable than I have now.
That is if I need portability.


----------



## RichJB (14/3/17)

Aha, there we go, thanks a mill Greg. Not very good photos by me, haha, but it does at least give an impression. In the first pic, you can see how I've marked the different letters of the alphabet, with some letters requiring more than one row. For each letter, I have inserted the concentrates in the order FA - TFA - Cap - FW - Inw - Other, and each brand is also in alphabetical order.

The "numbered list" system is a three-stage process:
1) Glance at the screen/phone to see what concentrate you need
2) Consult your numbered list to see what number you've allocated to that concentrate
3) Go to your box/shelf/carousel/whatever and find that number.

My system is a two-stage process:
1) Glance at the screen/phone to see what concentrate you need.
2) Find it in the rack.

Finding it is easy. Let's say I need TFA Cheesecake GC. I go straight to the C row. The first cluster of bottles in that row will all be FA and they will all have red codes written on the cap as that is the colour I've chosen for FA. I skip straight past them and get to TFA, which has all green codes. I find the bottle with the GC code on the cap et voila, that's Cheesecake GC.

The second pic shows the rack with the lid on. Just take another tray, invert it and cover. It isn't airtight but it will do a decent job of keeping most of the light and dust out.

The size is perfect for 10ml bottles, with each bottle fitting snugly into its compartment. The rows won't all be filled as there won't be exactly 8 concentrates (or multiples of 8) for each letter of the alphabet. But that is fine too, it leaves some room for expansion. All my 170 or so concentrates fit comfortably into two racks, leaving me with a third spare. That gives me major headroom to expand, or spares should one of the racks break or whatever. The racks, with their lids on, stack very comfortably too. For a hundred bucks, it's been a good solution to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/3/17)

RichJB said:


> Aha, there we go, thanks a mill Greg. Not very good photos by me, haha, but it does at least give an impression. In the first pic, you can see how I've marked the different letters of the alphabet, with some letters requiring more than one row. For each letter, I have inserted the concentrates in the order FA - TFA - Cap - FW - Inw - Other, and each brand is also in alphabetical order.
> 
> The "numbered list" system is a three-stage process:
> 1) Glance at the screen/phone to see what concentrate you need
> ...


That's a cracker @RichJB

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (15/3/17)

Thanks @incredible_hullk. It's not the most upmarket storage solution but, for me, functionality trumps everything in concentrate storage. Before this, I put all my concentrates in three plastic baskets which stacked on top of each other inside a clear plastic trunk. It was a very neat and compact storage mechanism. But if you asked me to dig out FA Vienna for you, I would have had no idea even in which basket it was. So I'd have to start going through each basket, concentrate by concentrate, until I found it. That is very inefficient. 

I wanted a system where I could find any concentrate within seconds. This is the most efficient one I've been able to come up with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/17)

Thanks @RichJB 
Looks super and thanks for explaining it all

@Andre, isnt this similar to how you do it in the cupboard, sorted alphabetically?


----------



## Andre (15/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @RichJB
> Looks super and thanks for explaining it all
> 
> @Andre, isnt this similar to how you do it in the cupboard, sorted alphabetically?


Thanks for the pics @RichJB and @GregF. I like those trays. Will have a look if I pass a nursery. 

Yes, @Silver, mine is sorted alphabetically, irrespective of brand, in rows in a cupboard. The cupboard is low on the ground and rather deep, so those trays will make my life easier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (2/4/17)

I have been following this thread for quite some time to get ideas and inspiration for fixing up my own concentrate stash. Whenever I resolve to actually taking some action and doing something about it I get stopped in my tracks right at the onset due to the variety of bottle sizes I need to cater for. To make things worse, even if I were to accommodate the concentrate bottle size in use at present, this may change as the volumes I buy depends on estimated usage. ADV's large, infrequently used and low use ones (specials) are medium sized and experiments small which could become ADV's or specials.


The range of bottles to be catered for.

What to do? this is getting super frustrating. The collection is growing and controlling it is getting out of hand. The searching is one thing, buying restocks just to find there is still a full unopened bottle hiding in the pile is infuriating.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## GregF (2/4/17)

Raindance said:


> I have been following this thread for quite some time to get ideas and inspiration for fixing up my own concentrate stash. Whenever I resolve to actually taking some action and doing something about it I get stopped in my tracks right at the onset due to the variety of bottle sizes I need to cater for. To make things worse, even if I were to accommodate the concentrate bottle size in use at present, this may change as the volumes I buy depends on estimated usage. ADV's large, infrequently used and low use ones (specials) are medium sized and experiments small which could become ADV's or specials.
> View attachment 90290
> 
> The range of bottles to be catered for.
> ...


@Raindance if you use juicecalculator by @HotRod19579 to track your stock it will help with your inventory.


----------



## Raindance (2/4/17)

GregF said:


> @Raindance if you use juicecalculator by @HotRod19579 to track your stock it will help with your inventory.


Thanks @GregF, I do. I end up thinking my inventory must be wrong for I just can not find the stock it reflects, "correct" it just to find it when not searching for it. I have VBIC coming out of my ears as a result of this as but one example.

Active on a solution at the moment. May not be good looking but things can only improve. Will require use the LOCATION function in the app though.

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (2/4/17)

I only buy 10ml bottles. With my alphabetical system, I stock the new bottles directly behind the opened one. Perhaps one option is to have a "working stock" collection of only 10ml bottles and a "surplus collection" of larger sizes. Then, whenever a 10ml is empty, just refill it from a 50ml or whatever in the "surplus collection"? It might require buying some 10ml droppers for those flavours you have in the larger sizes but imo it's a lot easier to store things systematically when they're all the same size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance (2/4/17)

RichJB said:


> I only buy 10ml bottles. With my alphabetical system, I stock the new bottles directly behind the opened one. Perhaps one option is to have a "working stock" collection of only 10ml bottles and a "surplus collection" of larger sizes. Then, whenever a 10ml is empty, just refill it from a 50ml or whatever in the "surplus collection"? It might require buying some 10ml droppers for those flavours you have in the larger sizes but imo it's a lot easier to store things systematically when they're all the same size.


I like that idea and I am thinking of how to implement it, possibly keep everything in 10 and 20 or 30 ml bottles. Spent some time making two (optimistically ambitiously) large trays so long. Still not sure if combining them with a hinge (Like a briefcase) or using them as separate trays would be best. Hopefully will have that sorted by the time the wood glue has dried. Come what may, will at least be able to have all the bottles in a single place. That alone will improve things considerably.

Thanks for the ideas and keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RichJB (2/4/17)

I'm moving my entire concentrate collection over to identical 10ml HDPE droppers of the type used by Blck, TFM, Carlos and others. Several vendors (Cly, PG, ADV, Vap) supply in 10ml glass bottles with in-built droppers but these are way too slow for me. I don't mind the 10ml PET bottles as used by VV and Vaperite but glass and plastic together doesn't work for me. Additionally, the glass bottles don't fit comfortably into my seedling tray compartments. 

I only have one or two concentrates in sizes bigger than 10ml. I keep these in a cupboard together with empty bottles, PG, VG, and assorted mixing accessories. I then just use them to refill the "working stock" 10ml HDPE dropper bottle when it's close to finished. The empty glass 10ml bottles make great single-flavour tester bottles. I take the in-built droppers out and then dispense with a syringe or pipette into my dripper.

I'm interested to know what concentrates DIYers are buying in volumes greater than 10ml. Based on my own experiences, the only concentrates where I would consider the larger sizes are those which are used in many recipes, and then also at a relatively high percentage. The four I've identified so far are Cap VC and SC, and TFA VBIC and Strawberry Ripe. While FA Meringue, FW Hazelnut and several others are used in many recipes, it's inevitably at such small percentages that even a 10ml bottle lasts for ages. On the other hand, flavours like TFA RY4 Double and Peanut Butter are often used at high percentages, but not in many recipes. So, again, 10ml lasts me a good few months.

I'm wary of concentrates aging. Wayne reckons they're good for about 18 months and will then gradually lose potency. So I'd rather buy 5x10ml individually over a period, hopefully getting a fresh batch each time, than buy a 50ml and keep it for ages. It's also why I'm seriously re-evaluating the wisdom of keeping concentrates like FA Cardamom and Anise. It will be many moons before I exhaust my initial 10ml bottles of those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (2/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> I have a huge space issue and I need some mobility with my mixing gear, so I have settled for this.
> 
> I am slowly converting to nozzled concentrates to make weighing easier, but for now an abbreviation and colour coded categories works pretty well for me.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-L09 using Tapatalk


That's quite the haul!


----------



## kev mac (2/4/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm moving my entire concentrate collection over to identical 10ml HDPE droppers of the type used by Blck, TFM, Carlos and others. Several vendors (Cly, PG, ADV, Vap) supply in 10ml glass bottles with in-built droppers but these are way too slow for me. I don't mind the 10ml PET bottles as used by VV and Vaperite but glass and plastic together doesn't work for me. Additionally, the glass bottles don't fit comfortably into my seedling tray compartments.
> 
> I only have one or two concentrates in sizes bigger than 10ml. I keep these in a cupboard together with empty bottles, PG, VG, and assorted mixing accessories. I then just use them to refill the "working stock" 10ml HDPE dropper bottle when it's close to finished. The empty glass 10ml bottles make great single-flavour tester bottles. I take the in-built droppers out and then dispense with a syringe or pipette into my dripper.
> 
> ...


Great idea Rich,the ingenuity of vapers is so cool.I'm always looking for things to utilize for vape related projects and I'm sure we all love when a plan comes together!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (3/4/17)

I wish someone would post here why some vendors still insist is supplying concentrates in glass bottles. If there are good reasons for it I would like to know 

Glass bottles are cumbersome, wasteful and as @RichJB says slow to use. If I can’t find a concentrate I need in a hdpe dropper bottle and am forced to buy it in a glass bottle I decant it into a hdpe dropper bottle immediately.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zandernwn (3/4/17)

The logic is that the concentrate will be better protected and will be beter preserved especially with brown or blue uv filtered glass.

But 1.) My concentrates don't last long enough

2.) It affects where I purchase my concentrates from. I prefer nozzled bottles

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Warlock (3/4/17)

It’s a poor argument by the glass bottle vendors if the UV degradation is the only reason to sell in blue or brown bottles. Just store your concentrates in a cool dark place.


The question then arises :

How do the hdpe vendors store their concentrates once decanted into 10ml droppers in their warehouses?

How old are the concentrates to start with, I have yet to see a batch number on a bottle of concentrate or a ‘use before date’.

And even more cynically is there an international market for bulk concentrates at discount prices for products near to their ‘sell by dates’?


Let’s face it concentrates are not cheap and I would like to know if I’m getting a quality product with some shelf life left in it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zandernwn (3/4/17)

Well the truth is the concentrates are purchased by the gallon (sometimes larger qty) so it is packed in plastic from the get go.... does the concentrate degrade in plastic... very likely... does it degrade to a point where it will materially affect your mixes... I dont think so....

Nozzles FTW!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (3/4/17)

Warlock said:


> How old are the concentrates to start with



This is another reason, along with batch inconsistency, why I prefer 10ml bottles. I can live with a 10ml bottle of a weak/old batch. 50 or 100ml, not so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (3/4/17)

Glad to see I am not the only one that prefers the ppdd.... whatever (Milky plastic) bottles over glass or those hard plastic ones. Would be nice to have a fixed standard used by all vendors. Would also make mixing using drops as measurement (for small test batches) a heck of a lot more feasible.

Maybe we should have a thread with voting buttons on this topic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/4/17)

By the end of this weekend I will have some order in my life. Already thinking of new excuses why my own creations fail to impress.



Need another 6 meters of PVC waste pipe. Naturally my measurements had to be 5mm off...

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## RichJB (28/4/17)

Very creative idea, @Raindance! Although I imagine it's quite costly and time-consuming to saw up the PVC pipe into segments, it does give you the scope to create different diameter compartments for your different sized bottles. Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (28/4/17)

My collection of conentrates has now grown to a level that is more than I care to admit to my wife. I don't have space to display them and have not delved into the DIY DIY concentrate organiser yet. In the meantime I organise my similar flavour profiles into ziplock bags which go into a box in a dark cool cupboard. So for instance I have a ziplock with all my minty/menthols, a ziplock with all my Vanillas, a zip lock with all my cookie/biscuits, etc etc. I find it definitely saves time hunting a specific flavour and it can still be stored in a relatively small space.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (28/4/17)

I have officially run out of space....






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> I have officially run out of space....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw those at one of the plastic stores I went hunting bottles at. R190 I think it was. If only the lower portion also had the divider thingies in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (29/4/17)

I love it. I often travel with my kit so it work lekka for that too 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/4/17)

My storage hunt is over. I'm very happy with my seedling tray system. I have my 230-odd concentrates all stored, each in its own compartment, and headroom for another 150 more. All for the grand total price of a hundred bucks. Chicken dinner deluxe.

I'm also supremely happy with my "quick find" system. It takes me about three seconds tops to find a concentrate. For each new concentrate I buy, I put a coloured dot on the bottle cap with a koki. Red for FA, green for TFA, and so on. Then I store alphabetically but also split each letter of the alphabet into brands. I can't do pics but a graphic will suffice. This, for example, might be my two rows for the letter C:




Red = FA, green = TFA, yellow = Cap, blue = FW, orange = Inw, black = other.

Each brand is stored alphabetically. So if my five FA concentrates with C are Caramel, Cardamom, Coconut, Cream Fresh and Custard, that is the alphabetical order in which I store them. If I'm looking for FA Caramel, I go straight to the C row(s), go straight to the bottle cluster with the red dots on the caps, then I know to start looking at the front of the cluster because it's Ca-. If I was looking for Custard (Cu-), I'd start my search at the back of the cluster. If I was looking for CB Cream Soda, I'd go straight to the three bottles with black dots on the caps. For most brands and most letters of the alphabet, there are only a couple of concentrates. So it narrows down the search to just a few bottles instantly.

Replacing the concentrates in their right place is equally easy. Once I'm done with my FW Cheesecake, I go to the C row, go to the blue dot caps, look for the empty compartment, pop it back, simples.

Another way to do it would be to have an alphabetically sorted tray for each brand: one for FA, one for Cap, and so on. But I think that would only be viable for those who have Kopel-like collections of 700 or more concentrates. One tray holds 128 concentrates. It'll be a while yet before I have enough FW or Inw concentrates, for eg, to fill even a third of a tray.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/4/17)

RichJB said:


> My storage hunt is over. I'm very happy with my seedling tray system. I have my 230-odd concentrates all stored, each in its own compartment, and headroom for another 150 more. All for the grand total price of a hundred bucks. Chicken dinner deluxe.
> 
> I'm also supremely happy with my "quick find" system. It takes me about three seconds tops to find a concentrate. For each new concentrate I buy, I put a coloured dot on the bottle cap with a koki. Red for FA, green for TFA, and so on. Then I store alphabetically but also split each letter of the alphabet into brands. I can't do pics but a graphic will suffice. This, for example, might be my two rows for the letter C:
> 
> ...



Will any nursery sell these seedling trays @RichJB 
Its getting harder now for me to find my concentrates.
Last time i couted i had around 50 concentrates, last night i decided let me check again and i had just under 109.

One doesnt realise but the concentrates grow at a rapid rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (29/4/17)

They are quite hard to source, @Clouds4Days. Most nurseries will have but they come in a huge variety of sizes and configurations. The trick is to find one where a 10ml HDPE dropper (of the type used by most DIY vendors) will just fit snugly into the compartment. After MUCH searching and phoning around, I eventually opted for this place which is quite close to ORTIA. You have to go there to pick up, unfortunately, as they are a wholesaler. The one you want is this plant tray:



> 540mm x 275mm x 900mic
> 28.5mm x 28.5mm x 38 mm Deep
> 128 cells



A 10ml bottle is around 25mm so they fit nicely. If you take a second tray and invert it, you can pop it on top as a lid. They are around R16-17 each iirc. They also stack very nicely, I have six stacked on top of each other, three trays each with a 'lid'. So it provides storage for 384 concentrates in a space that is 54cm x 28cm x 25cm high.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (29/4/17)

Almost there. Room for an optimistic 162+ bottles (153 in tubes) and then some.


Regards

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## William Vermaak (29/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Almost there. Room for an optimistic 162+ bottles (153 in tubes) and then some.
> View attachment 93082
> 
> Regards



That looks really snazzy @Raindance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (30/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Very creative idea, @Raindance! Although I imagine it's quite costly and time-consuming to saw up the PVC pipe into segments, it does give you the scope to create different diameter compartments for your different sized bottles. Nice one!


@RichJB , I cheat on the cutting with one of these:


And finally I'm in control again:



Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (30/4/17)

Very nice, @Raindance! Love the Moir's bottles lining the edge like the plain kids in high school. It's like "We can't get a dance, everybody else calls us nerds, wah!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (1/5/17)

Neat setup @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn (1/5/17)

Is moir's even safe to vape? I am not so sure...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (1/5/17)

zandernwn said:


> Is moir's even safe to vape? I am not so sure...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Besides the voices in my head now having become bilingual, I have noticed no negative side effects by using these.

On a serious note, I have mixed a sample of one of them, seems very weak and from the label it seems it does contain some additives not found in regular concentrates. I would not recommend it for use in vaping. 

BTW, those are Robertsons concentrates.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/9/17)

Did some mixing tonight and thought it time to revive this thread again. So many new mixers joining so there may be improved ideas on this topic.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (28/9/17)

Raindance said:


> Did some mixing tonight and thought it time to revive this thread again. So many new mixers joining so there may be improved ideas on this topic.
> 
> Regards
> View attachment 108519


THATs brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (28/9/17)

I'm still going strong with my seedling trays. It has worked brilliantly. Everything is alphabetical and it takes me five seconds tops to find any flavour. My stack of three seedling trays, each with an inverted tray as lid, sits on my kitchen counter taking up a few square feet of space. It is sturdy enough that I can pick up the entire stack of trays and carry them to wherever I want them. The trays themselves haven't cracked or perished or degraded in any way. There is enough storage for 384 concentrates, which is more than I'll ever have methinks as most of my purchases now are restocks. 

The entire system cost me about R100 and I haven't found any faults with it nor been able to come up with a better one. The only potential shortfall is that it's restricted to 10ml bottles but that is all I order anyway. I'd rather order 10ml of a flavour two or three times a year than order 20ml or larger bottles. It ensures that my flavours are used up before they degrade and when I restock, it's usually from a fresh batch ordered by the vendor. Small quantities and high throughput is my policy now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/17)

Very interesting @Raindance and @RichJB 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (3/10/17)

I have to check out the seedling trays.... 704 concentrates later and my micing room is in chaos now 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

